# Good day for a hike...



## Greg (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, I had today off as the initial plan was to head up to Killington to take some turns. This week's rain axed that idea. Today was a spectacular day though. Sunny, warm (for November) and calm. I was able to finish cleaning up the yard this morning and this afternoon Abby and I headed out for a 4+ miler. She loves that kid carrier. I wasn't able to ski but those few hours of just me and my daughter more than made up for it!


----------



## Max (Nov 21, 2003)

The best way to bring kids up to enjoy the outdoors is to take them out every chance you get.  I can see in just a few short years that little Angel will be slogging it up the 4,000 footers along with Dad.  I started mine out on an overnight to Liberty platforms when he was 5 and he loved every second of it.  It'll be here before you know it Greg.  Take every advantage of it too, because the next thing you know, she'll be grown up...it happens too darn fast!


----------

